# Halloween silly bandz



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Silly bandz are so popular with the kids here.so I was thrilled when I saw these.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=84606&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i wonder.......


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that closer to Halloween you'll be seeing these in every Walmart, Target, etc. cheaper than 7.95 I've been seeing these things EVERYWHERE lately (not Halloween ones just yet though.)


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah I've been following these, waiting for a great price and good halloween theme. 

I found some sillybanz knockoffs shaped like monsters, and at bulk pricing. Plus they glow in the dark! These are perfect for Trick-or-Treat!

http://www.thetoyhunt.com/bulkbn-monster.html


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate to sound stupid and/or old, but what are these things for? I see them everywhere.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are braclets that look like a shape.
I saw on a blog somewhere there is going to be universal monster ones.
And new harry potter ones.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegor said:


> Yeah I've been following these, waiting for a great price and good halloween theme.
> 
> I found some sillybanz knockoffs shaped like monsters, and at bulk pricing. Plus they glow in the dark! These are perfect for Trick-or-Treat!
> 
> http://www.thetoyhunt.com/bulkbn-monster.html


Those are cool to.
I got some glow in the dark dragons at walmart for 1.00.
I would like to have enough to give out two to each tot.
Kids also like to trade these.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw a big news story on this...they started out at as shaped rubber bands that were meant to be used as office supplies, to keep from having them thrown away. And then kids started wearing them as bracelets! They are cool..I would love some Halloween ones


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

The kids in my daughter's class love these things!!! 
Would be great if I could find some Halloween ones locally. 
Thanx Halloween71 for the heads up.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*LOL my son saw these and was like omg get them for me!! LOL I will but im waiting to see if I can find them locally. I wonder if spirit or spencers might have them during the season??*


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I can only say a few words regarding this...I MUST HAVE THESE!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, hopefully these will show up cheap somewhere like Target with their novelty Halloween stuff. We get an average of 400 kids, so they would have to be a darn good price for me to purchase them.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My daughters love them! its just a fad!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When I was walking into our local Hallmark store I remember seeing a sign at the entrance saying that they had Silly Bandz. Didn't check them out, so don't know the price, but after seeing this post at least I knew what they were! BTW Big Lots has some Silly Bandz too, but they weren't halloween ones.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Can't wait till Borders gets em. Helloooooooooo employee discount


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> Well, hopefully these will show up cheap somewhere like Target with their novelty Halloween stuff. We get an average of 400 kids, so they would have to be a darn good price for me to purchase them.


I've started a group buy on these, if your interested. I get about 400 kids too, so I can understand where your coming from. 
The Sillybandz retail for about $3; for a for a bag of 12. That's approx. $100 bucks for 400 of them! Way too much for me! 

Check out the group buy!


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

*Halloween bandz*

These things are cool for the price and you get more than enough to attach to your kids goodie bags for school. As a teacher I have my treat bags - the candy already done by Labor day. These are cool and I bet they will sell out or the Hallpween store will sell them at ungodly prices ....I don't want to seem like i'm begging but please please please I want to get my bags started and these seem so cool. And the GLOW in the dark.. come on who doesn't want something that glows


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm, I might just have to get me some Halloween ones!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

TrailofTerror said:


> Hmmm, I might just have to get me some Halloween ones!


Then check out the group buy...please. We have to order enough to qualify for the discount!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

They're also making these Universal Monster ones....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw those zombiehorror they said they were available for presale.
They look cool.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Oriental Trading has some Halloween ones out now. Not the greatest, some of them I can't even tell what they're supposed to be. $4.95 for 50 of them


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Scarebear said:


> Oriental Trading has some Halloween ones out now. Not the greatest, some of them I can't even tell what they're supposed to be. $4.95 for 50 of them


Group Buy prices are much cheaper if you need more than 50 bands.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

zombiehorror said:


> They're also making these Universal Monster ones....


Where are the Universal Monsters ones for sale ???


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw them on ebay-but like I said it was a presale and wouldn't ship till Sep.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I like those Universal monster ones...I tried seeing if I could get those at Group discount but couldn't find the manufacturer. They are pretty cool looking though!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

*Glowbandz in Group Buy*










*Funbands glow aprox. 2 hours! These 
look great in the Trick or Treat bowl! 
Great Shapes too! *

*144 for $5.50!*


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Today is the LAST DAY of the Sillybandz Group Buy! 
I'm posting this notice here to hopefully get any last min folks.
Today is the LAST DAY to participate!

Please see the Group Buy section for more info, if interested.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/group-buys/92186-gid-halloween-sillybandz.html#post884816


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bumping for you.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Bumping for you.


Thanks for the Bump! I hope everyone gets a chance to see this, because 
Tomorrow will be too late to participate, and some folks haven't yet paid.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

They sell them at my mall for $7 a pack!
I mean the generic ones, not Halloween ones


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw a young lady working the ice cream store tonight wearing one. Makes me glad I ordered another unit of bands from the group buy. If young adults are wearing these Im sure they will love them just as much if not more than getting candy.


----------



## HALLOWEENBANDZ (Oct 3, 2010)

*Halloween silly bandz available now!*

*Hey everyone i see there is alot of people looking for halloween silly bandz well i have the newest style out they are not sold in stores i am the manufacturer so your kids will have something that not every other kid has 
they come in packs of 6 and we have the best pricing around
you can visit out website at:

www.besthalloweensillybandz.com

or email me directly at: [email protected]

if you need larger quantities email me i can supply your order with a huge discount !!!

Thanks*


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm getting old. I just don't get it. *


----------

